# Together 6.2 soll Java 5 sprechen können



## Fry (9. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist die Frage etwas blöd, aber wie bewege ich Borland Together zu Java 5?

Hab folgendes gemacht:

Project-->Project Properties und dann den Reiter JDK Configuration. Dort 
habe ich jetzt fein unter "Current JDK Configuration" \pfad\zum\jdk1.5.0_06 
stehen. (Version 1.5 hat er auch erkannt)

Wenn ich jetzt aber sowas schreiben will wie:


```
ArrayList<String> arrayContent = new ArrayList<String>();
```
meckert er, bei

```
ArrayList arrayContent = new ArrayList();
```

funktioniert es. Ich denke hier gibts nen Konflikt mit der Version, vielleicht aber auch wo anders? Kann mir da wer helfen? Parallel in Eclipse funktioniert es.

Thx
Fry


----------



## anton (10. Apr 2006)

Fry hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht ist die Frage etwas blöd, aber wie bewege ich Borland Together zu Java 5?



Vermutlich geht es mit deiner Version nicht. Ich selbst verwende 8.0.1 hier gibt es keine Probleme mit Java 5, dafür ist diese Version ziemlich ressourcenhungrig.


----------



## jdevelop.eu (15. Apr 2006)

Weis noch aus eigener Erfahrung das für jede neu erschienene Java-Version auch eine neue Version des Together verfügbar sein musste. Glaub da hilft wohl nichts anders als zu updaten.


----------



## fiend (30. Jun 2006)

Wenn Du dann das 1.5 aus der Liste auswählst und als default setzt, müsste es klappen.
Bei mir meckert er jetzt nicht mehr.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt das Bad class - Problem:



> bad class file: /opt/share/jdk/jre/lib/rt.jar(java/lang/StringBuilder.class)
> class file has wrong version 49.0, should be 48.0
> Please remove or make sure it appears in the correct subdirectory of the classpath.



Das liegt daran, das Together noch auf die 1.4er Umgebung zugreifen will.
Habs teilweise gelöst:

Tools -> Options -> Default Level:
unter 
Tools -> Tool 2
habe ich als Kommando javac eingestellt und folgende Parameter:
-classpath "$:classpath$$PS$$SOURCEPATH$$PS$$DESTINATION$" -d "$DESTINATION$" $FILELIST$

(evtl. noch die Option '-source 1.5' voranstellen.)


schön auf Apply geklickt und weiter gehts:
Unter:
Builder -> User compiling tool
Tool 2 auswählen
--> Apply
Dann noch das Menu erweitern (+)
und Häkchen bei 'use by default' rein.

Tja, was soll ich sagen...
jetzt spricht er 5.0,
kann aber trotzdem nichts damit anfangen.

Hoffe aber, das Du mit dem Ansatz schon einen Schritt weiter kommst.

Bye


----------



## Fry (21. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

danke dass du dir nochmal die Mühe gemacht hast, ich habs jetzt einmal probiert, aber er meckert immer noch an meinen Generics rum. Aber ich probiere nochmal weiter in Ruhe!

Thx
Fry


----------

